# The story time game!



## TeddysMommy

Not sure if theres a game here already but.... it seems like fun!
Okay so if I start the story, then the next person below me will say another thing and eventually it makes a story.

Example: 
poster 1- The
poster 2- Green
poster 3- Elephant
poster 4- jumped
and so forth 

So... lets see those stories ^.^

Okay, first post.

Once


----------



## cthom

there


----------



## AngelicDarkness

was


----------



## hedgielove89

a


----------



## TeddysMommy

pink


----------



## hedgielove89

Velociraptor


----------



## Sar-uh

named


----------



## hedgielove89

Fluffy


----------



## shetland

Feathers


----------



## cthom

who


----------



## kittyeats

Ate


----------



## muckquenzie

salty


----------



## Sar-uh

burritos


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

for


----------



## rexi10

breakfast


----------



## zombiesatenine

because


----------



## kittyeats

He


----------



## ashh51191

couldn't


----------



## shetland

digest


----------



## TeddysMommy

apples


----------



## kittyeats

Properly


----------



## hedgielove89

She


----------



## AngelicDarkness

decided


----------



## kittyeats

To


----------



## KatelynAlysa

fly


----------



## kittyeats

Over


----------



## Sar-uh

Germany


----------



## TeddysMommy

screaming


----------



## AngelicDarkness

because


----------



## hedgiebuddy

she


----------



## Sar-uh

found


----------



## hedgiebuddy

a


----------



## jayleepraise

hippopotamus


----------



## Sar-uh

sitting


----------



## kittyeats

On


----------



## Hedgehog lover01

Jumped on to a hippo and went to...


----------



## jayleepraise

her


----------



## kittyeats

Mother's


----------



## hedgielove89

head


----------



## TeddysMommy

which


----------



## hedgielove89

led


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

To


----------



## TeddysMommy

the forest


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

of


----------



## kittyeats

Magical Unicorns


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Where


----------



## jayleepraise

Fluffy-Feathers


----------



## kittyeats

Saw


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

A genie


----------



## kittyeats

The genie said,"


----------



## Sar-uh

Never


----------



## hedgielove89

ever


----------



## jayleepraise

believe


----------



## kittyeats

In


----------



## hedgielove89

ducks


----------



## jerseymike1126

Because


----------



## jayleepraise

they


----------



## kittyeats

Are


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Poisenous(sp?)


----------



## jayleepraise

and


----------



## jerseymike1126

Smart


----------



## TeddysMommy

rainbows


----------



## jerseymike1126

Have


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Blown


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

hats


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Towards


----------



## jayleepraise

*the story up to this point- 

Once there was a pink Velociraptor named Fluffy Feathers who ate salty burritos for breakfast because she couldnt digest apples properly. She decided to fly over Germany screaming because she found a hippopotamus sitting on her mother's head which led to the forest of Magical Unicorns where Fluffy Feathers saw a genie. The genie said Never ever believe in ducks because they are poisonous and smart rainbows have blown hats towards....

the river


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Which


----------



## hedgielove89

caused


----------



## kittyeats

An


----------



## TeddysMommy

explosion


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

of


----------



## kittyeats

rainbow


----------



## cthom

glitter


----------



## hedgielove89

Then


----------



## kittyeats

Fluffy Feathers


----------



## jayleepraise

decided


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

She


----------



## hedgielove89

would


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Fly


----------



## kittyeats

to


----------



## AL111

mars


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

To


----------



## jayleepraise

get


----------



## KatelynAlysa

pineapple


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Cakes


----------



## kittyeats

from


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Craters


----------



## kittyeats

But,


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Someone


----------



## jerseymike1126

Ate


----------



## KatelynAlysa

EVERYTHING


----------



## jerseymike1126

Except


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

The


----------



## jerseymike1126

Hedgehogs


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

So


----------



## hedgielove89

Fluffy Feathers


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Scooped


----------



## KatelynAlysa

Peanut butter


----------



## alyssinreality

The hedgehog


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Into


----------



## TeddysMommy

100 posts already 

the tophat


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Owned


----------



## cthom

by slash from guns n roses.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

So


----------



## kittyeats

Slash


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

took


----------



## hedgielove89

the hedgie


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

With


----------



## alyssinreality

him on tour


----------



## kittyeats

Slash and the hedgehog,


----------



## jayleepraise

*the story up to this point- 

Once there was a pink Velociraptor named Fluffy Feathers who ate salty burritos for breakfast because she couldnt digest apples properly. She decided to fly over Germany screaming because she found a hippopotamus sitting on her mother's head which led to the forest of Magical Unicorns where Fluffy Feathers saw a genie. The genie said Never ever believe in ducks because they are poisonous and smart rainbows have blown hats towards the river which caused an explosion of rainbow glitter. Then Fluffy Feathers decided she would fly to Mars to get pineapple cakes from craters but someone ate everything except the hedgehogs. So Fluffy Feathers scooped Peanut Butter, the hedgehog, into the tophat owned by Slash from Guns n Roses. So Slash took the hedgie with him on tour. Slash and the hedgehog......

forgot


----------



## KatelynAlysa

Fluffy Feathers


----------



## hedgielove89

so


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Fluffy Feathers


----------



## jayleepraise

purchased


----------



## kittyeats

A


----------



## KatelynAlysa

Purple


----------



## TeddysMommy

batmobile


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

and


----------



## kittyeats

a potato.


----------



## hedgielove89

She


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

drove


----------



## kittyeats

to


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Vagas


----------



## hedgielove89

with


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

her


----------



## TeddysMommy

poptart


----------



## jayleepraise

meanwhile


----------



## KatelynAlysa

manic monkeys


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Back


----------



## hedgielove89

home


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

destroyed


----------



## Rainy

6 million


----------



## KatelynAlysa

mealworms


----------



## kittyeats

The


----------



## TeddysMommy

home


----------



## hedgielove89

was


----------



## TeddysMommy

bedazzled


----------



## bmaditz

upside down


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

with peanuts


----------

